# BigRed and Kevin's Day Trip.



## KevinB (23 Dec 2006)

A fun day out in an unfun town


----------



## PhilB (23 Dec 2006)

where's the short dot?

Nice pics, looks like great trg.


----------



## KevinB (23 Dec 2006)

Somewhere between Canada and here...

The GF mailed it and my KAC SR16 Upper two weeks ago.


Some of the Iraqi's can really shoot.


----------



## PhilB (23 Dec 2006)

the pink err umm I mean tan nomex errr ummm I mean salmon coveralls are very becoming >

Stay safe and have a great Christmas


----------



## beach_bum (23 Dec 2006)

PhilB said:
			
		

> the pink err umm I mean tan nomex errr ummm I mean salmon coveralls are very becoming >



Salmon...that's a manly fish!


----------



## blacktriangle (23 Dec 2006)

Oh god some of those are sexy weapons, the get ups you're all wearing...not so much.  ;D

Merry Christmas and stay safe.


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Dec 2006)

Clearly, Kevin really wants to be a pilot....CWU-27/AR flight suit, Canuck flying gloves, etc...now I'll just trade Kev some reflex shooting lessons for some stick time and we should be even.  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Dec 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> A fun day out in an unfun town
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## KevinB (28 Dec 2006)

My prized upper arrived

Team Canada's Recce Rifles.

Now just waiting for the redimags, cans and the D-BAL's


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Dec 2006)

You owe me a new key board, I just druled all over it


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Dec 2006)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> You owe me a new key board, I just druled all over it



Thou shall not covet another man's toys....Guess I'm sinning  ;D


----------



## 3rd Herd (28 Dec 2006)

It just goes to prove Santa does do world wide coverage. All the best of the season to Kev and the rest of team Canada

VP


----------



## KevinB (28 Dec 2006)

GTG -- click your feet and say SMU-SUE  


3rd -- thanks -- all the best to you for the season as well.


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Dec 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> GTG -- click your feet and say SMU-SUE
> 
> 
> 3rd -- thanks -- all the best to you for the season as well.



Consider them so-clicked!  

You still look pretty swanked...remember, it's sometimes all about the LCF...  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Dec 2006)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> You still look pretty swanked...remember, it's sometimes all about the LCF...  ;D



I dunno, the kit is nice, but it looks to me like there wasn't any hair products in use...Losing your edge?


----------



## KevinB (30 Dec 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I dunno, the kit is nice, but it looks to me like there wasn't any hair products in use...Losing your edge?



Every since a BlackWater guys got hair and he suffered 3rd degree facial and head burns -- I decided to cut out the hair cair stuff while working


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Dec 2006)

Hey Kevin, 

Both Den and Martin came in for a visit on Friday. Both said to say 'hello'.

Well, its almost lunch, so its off to the local Smuftie shops, then to DFAC for a nice hot meal.


Stay safe,


Wes


----------



## KevinB (2 Jan 2007)

More from our New Years Eve Shoot















Big Red and the pistol tree















In Iraq Santa carries and AK...


----------



## KevinB (8 Jan 2007)

Coming soon -- BigRed and I have some new toys for our Eurphrates River Pirate gig


----------



## KevinB (14 Jan 2007)




----------



## Freddy Chef (16 Jan 2007)

Reference, the cam paint on the carbine barrel: how well does it hold up after firing rounds down range? How often does it need to be touched up?


----------



## Big Red (16 Jan 2007)

It stays on okay. After running a few rounds through it the barrel will turn a rust colour. Obviously the paint wears off wherever something keeps rubbing on it.  I'm not really concerned about the cosmetics of it, I think I've still got some melted window moulding stuck to mine. ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Jan 2007)

Wasn't sure where to put this, but imediatly thought of you guys over there, was glad to hear no Canadians involved, keep safe guys!


BAGHDAD, Iraq (CNN) -- Explosions and gunfire in the Iraqi capital and the northern city of Kirkuk claimed 35 lives Wednesday.

The mass casualties occurred at the Kirkuk police station, where 10 people were killed, according to police, and the Shiite stronghold in Baghdad, Sadr City, where at least 17 people were killed, according to an Interior Ministry official.

In addition, a roadside bomb in central Baghdad killed a police officer on patrol and wounded two others, an Interior Ministry official said. 

The convoy of a U.S. aid group also was attacked in Baghdad, leaving a female American staffer and three security people dead, according to a representative for the National Democratic Institute for International Affairs. The group's regional director identified the security personnel as Hungarian, Croatian and Iraqi nationals. (Watch how U.S. troops are handling the relentless cycle of violence )

http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/meast/01/17/iraq.main/index.html?pc=&eref=affiliates


----------



## glock17 (21 Jan 2007)

Nice pics Kev, but man, I'd thought you'd be taller???? ;D


----------



## KevinB (24 Jan 2007)

Bad days in Iraq these days.
  

G17 -- everyone's a commedian    - if that German was not 6'8" and BidRed was normal sized too -- I'd look big 



New addition to the family


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Jan 2007)

Having played with the G19, I can see why you like it, nice size, might have to get one (with stupid barrel extension)  :


----------



## glock17 (25 Jan 2007)

OK Infidel, it looks really cool, what the heck is it???

Can you stand on it to see over those mud walls? :-*


----------

